# Creating recurring meeting for the 5th weekday



## cjd (Sep 29, 2006)

The dropdown options for a recurring monthly meeting are 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and last. I would like to set a meeting up for the 5th weekday of the month. How do I go about doing this? Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

its not part of outlook , however have a read here 
Create Appointments for Every X Workday - Slipstick Systems
there are ways to do that


----------



## cjd (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi etaf...unfortunately this formula does not do what I am needing. I was hoping to be able to set up a recurring meeting for the 5th business day of each month. It would appear that if the formula were applicable, it would create separate appointments and not recurring ones. I was hoping not to inundate recipients with multiple invites. Would you have any other suggestions or resources I could consult? Thank you for your time.


----------

